# hmmm new man in my life



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok i was going to copy misamiania and say i didnt "buy" another fish lol but changed directions

i got a new man in my life

hes not named yet as he was spur of moment. the pet stores got 1/2 price on "standard" fighters (vts lol) and im not going to say hes a "replacement" for Dastan(rip) because i will never find another fish like my man D.

heres the new man in my life:

(oh the pics are not the best, hes in a temp tank till tomorrow we need to divide the filter bay on the male tank and someone gets to share with Nero. still deciding who to move)

AND i dont know the technical term for the fins behind the gills but all my fish have clear cept this guy his have red n blue on them)








































































^ my FAVE pic so far*


NB:
1. its a TEMP tank it holds 2 gall
2. the VERY LOW water level was the water out of his bag. when he settled i topped it up to a little over half way, theres plenty of room and no decor because hes in there ONE night at most. MAY toss in moss later tonight.
3. no theres no heater but hes right under a damn hot light lol
4. he looks bloated the shop fish are fed of a morning i wont feed him till in the morning then only one pellet till hes settled in tomorrow afternoon and then ill put him on the same feeding schedule as the others (3 pellets at 5:30pm)
5.


_HE NEEDS A NAME HELP!!!_


Thanks ​


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks great. You take nice pictures too.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! He is just stunning!! Be careful, Im planning on developing my own line of veiltails for shows and I may just have to steal him!! He looks like a water color painting!! 

Im no good with names, but I would name him something like Mirage or Watercolor or Sunset (see I stink with names)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH i should also report on the rest of the bettas.
so as stated the stores having a 1/2 rice on the vts, so Nathan (fish man) ordered like 50 fish because they are selling well.
hmm
90% of the fish have fin damage, worst this stores ever had, im talking almost no bottom fin bar single rays webbing all gone. could be stress. but there was one other silver guy i kinda fell and was leaning towards but lil man above won out in the end. i never would have heard the end of it if i bought a fish in auch a bad way. i already hear enough about my "crap pet store quality" fish.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

russalka said:


> He looks great. You take nice pictures too.



LOL thanks Russalka. nah this is the best pics of the 80 i took lol




FlareThis said:


> Wow! He is just stunning!! Be careful, Im planning on developing my own line of veiltails for shows and I may just have to steal him!! He looks like a water color painting!!
> 
> Im no good with names, but I would name him something like Mirage or Watercolor or Sunset (see I stink with names)



Yeah he only came in yesterday (hence good fins no damage lol) im going to find a few names and translate them see if anything stands out


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh he's so gorgeous! I really love the colors and he has such a sweet face and big brown eyes!  His little pectoral fins are so adorable ( I think that's what they're called, the fins behind his gills).


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Normally I dont like red and blue bettas, but yours is awesome!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> Oh he's so gorgeous! I really love the colors and he has such a sweet face and big brown eyes!  His little pectoral fins are so adorable ( I think that's what they're called, the fins behind his gills).


i though they were the long dangly ones under him O.O lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Normally I dont like red and blue bettas, but yours is awesome!



yes hes "Classed" as a red and blue but hes more "purple n pink"

I wont get another DARK red blue purple like Dastan cause that will make me sad :/


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

haha niiiiice  he is very pretty!!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh still unnamed i was thinking something like:
Nate, Orlando, Vince, Quasimodo lol


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

He is lovely! Do you mind me asking what kind of camera you have or any secrets to taking pictures? - yours are stunning! As for the name....hmmmm...I was watching Diablo "patrolling" today, looking for intruders, and thought Scout would be a good name for a betta. Or Gunner! LOL but I think they kind of name themselves when there personality shows through. Congrats on the great find and good luck!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

um these were taken on my bfs cannon not to sure on the type he just took off lol

my pics usually take an hr or so and over 80 pics these 8 lovely shots were out of 80 pics


Oh he just came back: Cannon power shot A610
id tell u my camera type is but its in my nieces nappy bag three towns over lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

As for the secrets nope its all in the timing. LOL. and flirty fish like Sponge bob louie and pippin help too, this guys guna be a flirt


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha, well thanks for letting me in on your "secret" . I have a camera very similar to that, but lack the good lighting and timing. Any names picked out yet?!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

He is very handsome of a fishkind.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! That has got to be one of the best looking VTs I've ever seen!! Beautiful beautiful boy!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmm Im still undecided my bf likes Vince but im not sure yet :/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's stunning! I love his coloring! He gives of a very serious vibe...What about Derek for his name? Or maybe Sai?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> He's stunning! I love his coloring! He gives of a very serious vibe...What about Derek for his name? Or maybe Sai?




hmmm i need a name that LEAPS out like

Ares (God of war bloodlust violence manly courage and civil order)

Hades (king of the underworld and god of the dead and hidden wealth of the world)

Zeus (King of the gods and ruler of mount Olympus)

Cronus (leader of the titans and son of Uranus father of Zeus)

Helios (Titan of the sun and guardian of oaths)

Styx (Titan of the underworld)

Eros (God of love and sexual passion)

Achilles (Hero of the Trojan war)


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Then I can only suggest as I suggested in the other thread from the list...

Asclepious (Greek God of Healing.)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Then I can only suggest as I suggested in the other thread from the list...
> 
> Asclepious (Greek God of Healing.)



hmm i need to be able to pronounce it and remember spelling it haha.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey it's your choice. ^^ I'm sure whichever name you choose for him will fit him.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

urgh this is the only part of new pets that irks me, when a name doesnt just APPEAR. the other names as soon as i saw them for my other fish just fit and was done


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh I know! It's driving you nuts until you get them home. Today I had that problem too I kept looking at Akira utterly blank on what to name him until I started saying names I liked until Akira slipped out and it fit him.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Oh I know! It's driving you nuts until you get them home. Today I had that problem too I kept looking at Akira utterly blank on what to name him until I started saying names I liked until Akira slipped out and it fit him.



problem is hes been here since yesterday and nothing fits him lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Abby said:


> problem is hes been here since yesterday and nothing fits him lol


 XD Sometimes it takes a long time. Betta's seem to like to keep us guessing don't they?

(Akira is a little ninja and a bit of a spazz.)


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Try this site www.behindthename.com It has thousands of names and meanings. Try looking under "fun stuff" @ the name themes.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

This thread scared me! I was like, oh no! What happened with Abby and her fish! :O Hehe 

It took me like 2 weeks to name Salsa, nothing seemed to fit and I kept accidentally calling him Noonie. >.>


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

@ Pit girl Thanks 
@ denaliwind thanks


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, he is amazing! As are all your your fish, duh.  Hmmm... I'd name him Ripple.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Wow, he is amazing! As are all your your fish, duh.  Hmmm... I'd name him Ripple.



lol where were u two days ago when i needed names lol hes sheldon now it suits him he thinks hes so smart lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh bummer! Hahaha! I'm sorry, I was camping in the middle of nowhere, and even my phone was phasing in and out of service. Bleh! Then I went to universal, just got back today! Phew! Well, I love the new boy. Beautiful! Haha, sorry I wasn't here! I missed loads of new bettas.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol you did indeed


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, I had to go back like 3 or 4 pages on each section to look at all of the new bettas and tanks and questions! But I think I'm caught up now.  Well, I love Sheldon!  He's sooo pretty.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol


----------

